# Squires turbos



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Link

I haven't found a thread here (or really anywhere) that discusses these things. I can't believe a turbo mounted so far back would be efficent. What is the possible benefit to this? Maybe there's a reason they're the only one's (I've found) marketing such a system.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I honestly don't think it's efficient either. just easier to throw on than making something fit in an engine bay with a v6/v8 engine. They say it doesn't need an intercooler due to the length the plumbing has to travel to get to the engine. Seems like a major pain in the arse to me and not worth it.

plus that turbo won't last long with road grime hitting it.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking that too, you lower the car and you expose the turbo to danger.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

It seems like a good idea on paper but dont you think the turbo lag would be high not mention the fact that all that hot air is going to be right under you and close to your fuel tank


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I also have to wonder about turbo oil pressure back that far. They may have eliminated most of the problem using ball bearing turbos, which need less oil than the standard type, but still a certain pressure must be maintained. Pressure would either drop over line length or a secondary electric oil pump was placed in between.I haven't read up on that system, but it seems they are simply trading one set of difficulties for another. I also see horrendous lag, though that may not be so noticeable on the high compression engines they use this on. 
Also, back that far and under the vehicle, I have to wonder what they are using for splash guards. Rain water hitting the turbine side housing in excessive amounts would cause catastrophic failure due to thermal stress fracturing.....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

bII said:


> Link
> 
> I haven't found a thread here (or really anywhere) that discusses these things. I can't believe a turbo mounted so far back would be efficent. What is the possible benefit to this? Maybe there's a reason they're the only one's (I've found) marketing such a system.


THe only thing I can think of is that its easy to mount and it will have a very minimal effect on emmissions since its way in back of the cat.

Its probably laggy. I bet its response is sort of like a centrifical supercharger but maybe even worse. I bet the maximum boost is limited due to a lack of drive energy. It probably just adds some power to big V8 engines that have a lot of torque and power anyway. I notice it uses smallish turbos, like GT35, sorta small for a V8 so maybe its doing it on mostly gas volume like the pinwheel effect we were talking about in another thread. I think this greatly reduces the drive power and thus the smallish turbo.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I also have to wonder about turbo oil pressure back that far. They may have eliminated most of the problem using ball bearing turbos, which need less oil than the standard type, but still a certain pressure must be maintained. Pressure would either drop over line length or a secondary electric oil pump was placed in between.I haven't read up on that system, but it seems they are simply trading one set of difficulties for another. I also see horrendous lag, though that may not be so noticeable on the high compression engines they use this on.
> Also, back that far and under the vehicle, I have to wonder what they are using for splash guards. Rain water hitting the turbine side housing in excessive amounts would cause catastrophic failure due to thermal stress fracturing.....


It has its own oil sump and pump, it doesnt take off the engines oil.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> It has its own oil sump and pump, it doesnt take off the engines oil.


 :thumbup: I'd be concerned with oil cooling though too, assuming everything is contained in the rear of the vehicle. I haven't done much more than glance at that website..... schoolwork...........


----------

